# Cheap basic point and shoot



## abirthedevil (May 24, 2013)

Hello, guys I come to present my noob self and ask for suggestions about buying a basic point and shoot. Haven t owned a digital camera for like 8 years now, the last and only one I owned was a 4MP canon powershot for 10k something, those were the early days of digital cameras and the camera was bad, and I might still have it somewhere lying around but have not used it for ages.

So after many years want to take a plunge into the world of photography with an inexpensive point and shoot camera. I intend to play around with it and pass on to my parents later. 
Requirements- Should have Lithium Ion battery or any other inbuilt battery( can be charged like a mobile) with descent battery life
                      Should be able to click everyday pictures well, and should be portable/compact enough to carry in my pocket
                      Should be cheap, preferably as cheap as I can get without compromising on the above mentioned points. 

All and any suggestions are welcome


----------



## nac (May 24, 2013)

Check Panasonic FH series and S series cameras.


----------



## ashis_lakra (May 24, 2013)

Would like to buy used Sony DSC HX9V ? PM me if interested.


----------



## abirthedevil (May 25, 2013)

@nac -well thanks for the reply, but if I were open to cameras with AA batteries with support for Ni-mh batteries then what are my options? 

@ashis_lakra- sorry mate will, Sony DSC HX9V has way too many features than I need


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 25, 2013)

recently i also had expressed a desire for such a camera, and had received offers from a few people who had got cameras like FujiFilm AX500/AX550 (for 3-4k) from ebay as a gift. it was on another forum. if you place your WTB request there with this specific requirement, am sure you would get such offers . or for that matter, you can create a WTB thread here as well.


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

abirthedevil said:


> @nac -well thanks for the reply, but if I were open to cameras with AA batteries with support for Ni-mh batteries then what are my options?



Canon A810.

But you may have to shell out extra to get quick charger if you don't have one.


----------



## abirthedevil (May 25, 2013)

Thanks you for the replies, but after thinking a bit about the batteries situation and also taking into consideration the fact that parents would be primary users after sometime and they wont do well with AA batteries(remember last time, batteries and charger was lost and the situation was a mess) and would prefer an internal battery solution,  also cheap is the priority here so I am looking at 
Panasonic DMC-FH4 available @4k at tradus also 
Olympus VG 15 @ 3.65k,                  "
FujiFilm JX-500 @4.6k                     "  with additional 6% discount  on all 3 from tradus
Canon PowerShot A2300 @4.2k at a different site
Nikon Coolpix S2700 @ 5k 

All have lithium batteries but am inclined towards the olympus as its is cheapest lol, kindly suggest if any of them are any good. Thanks in advance


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

^ Other than Panasonic, all the other misses a key feature "optical stabilization".


----------



## abirthedevil (May 25, 2013)

hmm so should go for the panasonic?

something totally unrelated, been looking for the right camera for a couple of days now and must its a really complex task, still after looking for so long long feel like still absolutely have no clue as to what I should get


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

Panasonic seems good for the price. You can get it under 4k from ebay and use coupons to get some discounts...


----------

